# Plants suitable for Milk frogs?



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone advise if these plants are suitable for a milk tree frog setup as a temporary measure until I get a hold of some pothos etc?

The plants I have are:

Hypoestes (White)
Bromeliad Vriesea
Neoregelia (Fireball) - can't find any other details for this one.

What do you guys think? These are just until I pick some new plants up at UKFD more suited to the species, but I'm a total beginner with live plants so wanted to check they were OK temporarily. 

Thanks


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

im a total beginner too

the best advice i can give you is to look onto either richie b's website
Rainforest Vivariums

or dartfrog 
Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper

if the plants you want to use are on there, then general rule of thumb they will be alright, just maybe rinse the roots (stork) first to make sure

i can tell you definetly that the fireball is as im using that one


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They are all fine.


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just making sure I'm ready for UKFD.


----------

